# Weekly Competition 2017-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 R U F2 R' F2 R U R'
*2. *U' R U2 R' F2 R' U R' F' U2
*3. *F R2 U F R F' U F2 R2 U'
*4. *F' R' F2 R' U' F R2 F U'
*5. *R U F2 R2 F' R' F2 U F'

*3x3x3
1. *R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D U' F2 L2 R2 U' F R2 U L U B' R' D2 B' L'
*2. *L2 B' D2 B2 F R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' D' U2 B2 F' R B2 L' F2
*3. *D L2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' L2 R B L F' U' F D' R2 U
*4. *D' R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L' D' U2 R F L' B U L2 U2
*5. *L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 F' D' R' U L F L' B2 F2 R2 F'

*4x4x4
1. *Uw' B2 D2 L' B2 D' Uw2 L Fw' F2 R' B2 Fw2 F D2 Rw2 F' L' R D2 B2 F Uw2 F L2 B2 Uw2 U2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw Uw Fw F' D2 R B D Fw'
*2. *Uw Rw F2 Uw B R2 Fw D2 Rw Uw2 U B' U2 L' R2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 B Uw2 Rw' D F2 U' R' U F L2 R' Fw D' B2 Rw Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw U' F
*3. *Rw R2 D' Uw B2 Uw2 B' Fw L' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw' L2 Rw' B' R Fw Uw L2 D' Uw' Fw2 L' Rw D' B' Fw2 F Uw' U' B' Fw L Rw' F Uw L2 Fw2
*4. *Fw2 D2 L2 Uw L B' F' L' Fw2 Rw2 D Uw B' L2 Fw2 L' B Uw Rw Fw' F L Rw' Uw2 F' D2 Rw Uw L2 Fw' L U Fw F' Uw L D' Uw Rw2 U'
*5. *Rw U2 Fw2 R2 U2 L2 B2 Uw' U' Fw Uw' Rw2 B' F' Rw F' U' B2 F2 L D2 Fw F' L Rw' R' Fw R2 D Uw R' Uw2 Rw B2 Rw2 Uw U2 Fw2 F' R'

*5x5x5
1. *Lw2 Uw' L Lw' B U L' Fw U Bw' Dw' U' F Lw Rw2 F' Dw' L Rw2 D2 Dw B' Dw2 U2 Rw Uw Fw' Lw B2 Lw' D' Lw B' Bw Fw' F' R' D B2 Bw' Fw2 F' L' U2 B2 D Dw2 R' Fw' L Rw' Uw R2 B' Bw' F' Uw' Bw2 F U
*2. *L2 B F U F' D2 Fw2 Dw' Bw' Fw' F2 R' Bw U' Fw2 D' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 R' D B' U2 Rw B2 Fw' L R2 Dw B Lw' Dw2 Lw' F' L2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 F2 D2 L Rw U2 Lw2 Uw' Rw' Fw' U Lw Fw' U L B2 Bw Rw Uw Rw R' D2
*3. *Dw2 U2 Lw' F2 Uw U R B' L' Lw' R' Dw2 Bw Fw D' U' Rw D B Lw' U' F2 Lw2 R2 Dw' Fw' Uw Lw' Dw' B2 Bw Lw Rw D Rw' D L2 D' Dw' U' B' Rw R' D B Dw' U Fw2 Rw' R' Uw R' D2 Lw' Dw2 Bw D L B R
*4. *Uw' U2 Bw' Uw2 Lw Fw L' Rw' Bw2 Uw' R2 D' Uw' Fw2 D2 L2 F2 D L Rw' B' Fw Dw2 Rw2 Bw U2 Lw F2 Dw2 B' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 D2 Bw Fw' F2 Lw B2 F R2 Fw2 D2 B' Bw' Fw F' Dw2 R D2 Lw' D2 Dw2 F2 Uw2 U2 B2 U' Rw2 R2
*5. *R Uw Bw' R Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Bw Dw' Rw2 F' L' Bw2 Fw2 D2 F D' L2 R' Uw2 L2 D' Uw F L U2 B Uw2 U2 Rw2 R F Lw' B2 Uw2 U' Bw2 R2 Fw Rw' Bw2 Rw' R2 F' D' F' L2 Bw D' U2 Rw R' F U2 L2 U' B2 Fw2

*6x6x6
1. *2F' 3R2 D' 2L2 3F' R2 2U' 2L B2 2U B D 2U' 2R F 3R' D2 3F 2R2 2U U 3R' 2B' 3F' F2 D' 2L2 2U' 2F2 R 2F' 2L 3R2 2R' R' 2B R' U 2B' F2 D 3F' L' 2D' B 2F2 F2 L2 2F2 U' B' 2R2 B2 L2 3R2 D2 2L 3R' 2R' B' 2B2 3F2 F' D 2B2 L' D' 2U' B' 3F'
*2. *R' B' 2R R' B 2B' 2D 2R' F' R2 D2 L2 2L' B2 D' L 2B' 3F 2F2 F2 2L 2U2 2B2 3F' 3U2 2B 2D 2R D 2U L 3R2 2R R' 2D' 3U2 R U F' 2L2 F2 R' 2F F U' 2R D2 2B' 2D U' 3F D2 2R' 3F' 2U' U 3F 2R' D2 2D U 2L2 3U' 2U' U 2R2 3U2 2R D2 3R'
*3. *2D2 2U2 L F2 2R2 R2 3F D U' 2R' 3U' 2B D U' B 2U2 2F' L2 U B2 3U B2 2B 2U' 3F2 3R 2R' 2U 3R2 B 2L' 2B' 2L2 3R2 U' B2 2B 3R2 2U2 2R 3F 2R 3F2 2L 2R' F 2D' U2 R' 3F' 2D2 2U U 3F2 R' 3F F' 3R' B' 2F' F2 3R2 2R U2 2L U' 2F2 2D2 2U' L2
*4. *U2 L2 2F' 2R' U' B' D 3U' U2 L' 2L2 2R 2B' 2F 3R2 2R 3F2 D2 B' 2B 3R2 2U' 2L D U' 2F2 U' 2F' 2U 3F2 2L D' 2B 3U2 2U 2L 3R2 3F2 3U 2B 2D' 2L2 3F' D2 3U 2F' 3U' 3R' D2 3U' 2U R' D2 R 3F' 2F' 2L R2 D 2U' U 2R' 2B' 3F' 2F2 3R' 2U 2R 3F2 U
*5. *2L' R2 3U2 2R' 3U' 2R R2 B2 3R2 R2 3F' L' 2U2 2L 3R' B 2B 3R F' 2R 2U 3F' 2R2 D 3F2 2D2 U 2B' 2D 3U 3F2 2D 2U2 2R' U' 2L D2 3F2 3R 3F' U' 2B2 R 3F 3R B 3F2 F' 2U2 F2 3U 2U2 3F' 2F2 2R' 2B 3F' F 2D' 3U B2 2B2 D' 3F F2 2U R B2 2B' U

*7x7x7
1. *2D 3U 3R' U2 3L 2R' D2 2B2 3F2 D' B 3U' 2B' D2 3U' L2 3U 3L B2 D 2F U 3L' 2R2 D 3D 3L2 2F' 2D2 2F D2 3B 3F' 2F F2 R' 2D' 3D2 F2 D2 2L 2R' R' 2U2 2F' R 2B2 3B 3F' 2L' 3B' 3D2 F2 U B2 3R' U 3B2 F' L' F2 D2 3U' 3F F2 L 2L' 3R 3B' D 2L' 2U U 2R' 2U U 3B U' 2R' D' 2U L R' U2 F2 2L 3F 2F 2U2 3F L 3B2 3F 3D' B 2F2 U' 3L2 R2 2U2
*2. *F2 2R' 3U' U2 3R B2 L2 2B 3F' 2F' F 2L' F 2D2 B' 2F' 2U 2R 3B 2F' 2D2 3D 3R' 2R' 3B 3U' 2U 2B' 3F' F2 3L' F L' 3F 2R2 2B' 3U2 3F' D 3U2 U2 2L' B R2 B' 3L 3R2 2B F D2 U' 3F2 3U2 3L B2 2F 3D U 3F' F 3R R' 2F 2L 2D2 L' 2R' F' 2D B2 2R2 3B' 3U2 U2 L2 3D' 2B 3D' 3U U' 2R2 D2 3U2 U' 2R D 3B 3F 3D' 3F 2R' R 3B' 2D2 3B2 3R 2F 3U L 2L2
*3. *3B2 2F2 F2 2R D 2D 3D U' L' 3R' R2 2B2 2R' B F 3L2 3D' 3U 2R 3B2 D2 2U2 3R2 B2 3B' 2L 3R' 2F' L 3L' D2 2F' F2 U 2L' 2R2 3F' 2L' 2F' 2D' 3B2 3D' 2F' 2U 2F 2D 3U' 3B' 2D2 3R D 2F2 U' L' D 3R 2R' B2 2L2 2R2 2F2 U 3B' 2L U 3L' 3R R D2 2L2 U2 3B2 2U R2 U 2L2 2F 2L2 3L2 R F2 R 3F2 U2 B2 2U' 3R 3B2 R' 3D' F 3R F' 3D 3U2 2U B2 2B 2F2 D'
*4. *2B' F2 L' 3B' 3F2 3R' 2F2 R2 3F 2F 2R' R D 3L' 3D' 2U2 2B D2 B L2 B' D 2D2 R 3D' 2U' 3R R' 2D' F2 U 3R2 B' 2U2 3L' R' B 2F L R2 3D2 B 2D' 2L' 3L2 2D 3L2 2F' 3D2 2L 3L' R2 U F' 2D2 3D2 2R' 2D' L' 2R 3D' 3R2 R2 2D2 2R2 3F 3D 3U2 2B2 3F' 2U' R 3U2 U' 3L' 2R2 2D2 3U2 3F F 2D 3U 2B 3B2 3F 2F' D 2U 3R2 D' 3U' 2U U2 R' B2 2B2 U 3R' B2 2R
*5. *2F2 L F' 3R' 2B 2F2 F 3R 2F' L' 2R' 3D 2R 3D 3R 2R 2D 3U' L2 3F F2 L2 3B2 3F' R 3D 3B' 2U L2 2R2 2U' R 2U' 2F2 3L2 2U2 3F2 R B2 3B2 2D' 2B2 2D2 2B2 3D2 B' U' 3B2 R2 D' 2D 3D 2L' U2 L' 2L2 3L R2 3B' 3F 3L 3R2 2R' R 3D2 2B 3F' 2F2 3R2 B2 L2 F' 3U' 3B2 D2 3F' 2R2 R F 2R F2 3L' 2B2 3U B' 3R D' 3D' B 3F' R2 B2 3F F' 3D 3F' F' 3U 3R2 2B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' U' F2 U' F R' U R U'
*2. *U' F' R2 F' R2 F U'
*3. *F U R' U' R U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' R2 F B U L2 B2 D L' U2 L2 D' B F2 R' U' B' L' B2 R Fw Uw
*2. *D2 F L R2 D' R' U2 B2 R' B' F D B2 L2 R B' U2 L' B' D Fw Uw
*3. *B' D' L R' D R2 U R2 L U L B D L D U2 R' D R2 L U Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L2 Uw F2 D' Uw' Rw R Uw' Fw2 U Fw F D R2 Fw2 L' U2 R' F2 Uw B Rw2 F2 R B' Rw' D' R2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 B R2 U2 Rw2
*2. *Rw2 Uw' L2 D' Uw F2 L' B' L Rw R2 Fw2 Uw' U B Uw2 B2 F R2 Fw2 Rw Fw' U' L' Fw F R2 Fw Rw Fw' F2 L2 R F' R U2 F R' U Rw
*3. *Uw2 U Fw' L' Rw2 R2 D2 B' Uw B2 Fw F' U' Rw2 B Rw Fw' L2 D2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 B D2 B U2 Fw2 Rw2 B Fw R2 D2 U' L R D' Uw U2 R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *U' L2 Lw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Dw2 U2 B' Fw' Uw' Fw' L2 Lw2 Bw2 D' Uw Bw Dw2 Bw R F2 Rw' R Fw2 Uw U2 L Lw' Rw R2 F2 U' Lw F2 L' Lw2 Rw2 D Dw B Fw D Rw' Dw Lw' D Fw D2 Bw' F2 D2 Dw' Uw R' D2 U' B' Fw L'
*2. *Dw' R' B' Bw D2 Fw' U' L Uw U Lw2 F2 Dw Uw Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' R' Fw' D2 Dw Uw2 Rw2 U' F2 U Lw Dw2 Uw2 L2 Lw' Rw' R Uw2 R Dw Uw' L Fw' Uw2 Rw B' L D' Uw L2 Dw2 L' D2 Dw B2 Fw' Uw2 U2 R' F D2 B' Uw'
*3. *L' Lw2 Fw L' Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' Dw Lw Dw F' L2 Rw' R Uw2 L' U Bw2 Lw Rw2 R2 Uw Fw2 U' Rw' R2 F2 D' B' Fw R' D' R2 Bw D Bw2 U' F' L F2 D2 Uw2 B Rw Uw Rw' Uw' B L2 Rw Bw2 U' B2 F' Uw2 B' Lw Rw' R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D 2U2 F' L2 2R' D 2D' B' U 2L2 U2 3F' 2U2 L' 2D' R' 3F2 2F L 2L 2R 3U 2U' U2 B2 2L' 3R' 2B2 2D2 2L2 3U' 2U2 3R' 2D 3U' 2U2 B2 2F' 2D 2F' F2 2D' B2 2F F 2D2 L2 3R2 2R U' B F' L2 3R B' F' 2L' 3R 3U 2L2 3U2 3R B2 D' 2L2 2D' F R F' 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U2 2R' 3B2 F' 2D 3R' 3F' 3R' R 3D2 U B2 3R2 R 3F D2 F' L 2D' 2R2 2B 3D2 F2 3U L2 2R2 D L2 2D 3D2 2L2 2F 3D2 R2 2D 3F' 2L2 B 3B2 2R2 F2 2D2 3L B2 U2 3F2 2L' 3R2 2B2 3R2 D2 2D2 2U2 3F2 D2 2D2 U 3L2 F R F2 L' 3L2 F 2U2 F D2 3D B' 2R2 3F2 U2 R2 3F L 2R2 3D2 2U2 L' 3L2 3D B' 2F2 3R2 2R 3D' 3L' 2B2 2F2 3D' 3F' R B2 F 2L2 3L F' D2 3D' L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 B F L B R U2 D F2 L' D B2 U' D2 F R2 U2 L R' D B2 Rw Uw2
*2. *L R' D' B' L U' D2 R D' F U D' L B2 R' U2 D' R' F' R D Fw' Uw
*3. *L U B2 R' B' U2 F2 D' U B' L' D2 R' D' F2 D U' F R2 Fw Uw'
*4. *D' F' D F' B' R2 B' F' D B' L' B' R U R2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*5. *B U2 D R U' B' R B' R2 B2 L2 F2 L D2 L' R D2 L2 B2 Rw Uw
*6. *B2 R' B L2 R F D' B' R D2 L' D2 B R2 U' B' R' L2 D2 F Rw Uw2
*7. *F2 L B2 R2 B' D L' U' L' U2 B' L F2 U' B L D2 U2 R' Uw
*8. *L' B2 R2 F D' L2 U' F R2 L F R2 B2 L U2 R2 F B2 D R' F2 Rw Uw'
*9. *L D R' U' D2 B2 L B' D' F' D R' U B R' U2 B' R2 F2 L R' Fw' Uw2
*10. *U2 D2 R D' F B' U' D R2 F' R B' F2 R2 U' D2 B2 F U' B' Rw Uw
*11. *D2 R' U' R' B' L U' R' U2 D' L' U F2 U' L' D' F B D F' Rw2 Uw
*12. *L' U2 F' L2 D2 L F' U2 B D B D' U' F' L R' B2 U2 D' Rw
*13. *R2 B F L2 F L' F2 R U2 R' D2 L B2 R L U F2 B2 D2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*14. *F2 D B D' U' R B2 R B' L F B' D' U B L' D R2 L B' Rw' Uw'
*15. *L B L' B2 L' R D2 R F2 L U2 R' D' U R' U' D' B2 D2 Fw
*16. *F D2 R' B2 R U F' B' R2 L2 B D2 F' U' L2 D' F2 D B2 Rw2 Uw'
*17. *D2 B' D' R' U2 B D2 F2 R' F' U2 B U2 B2 R L B2 L2 D2 L R2 Fw Uw
*18. *F2 U2 F D' F L2 U2 D2 L' D2 R2 L F' U' D' L2 F L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*19. *U' R U2 F D U R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' L' F2 D2 L2 D U' F Rw2 Uw2
*20. *F B' D B' D2 B' L' D B' L2 D R L D R L U' L' F2 U2 Rw Uw
*21. *L U D' L B R' F' U' D' B' D2 L U2 F2 L D' U' L2 F Rw Uw'
*22. *B2 L2 F2 L' F D F' U R U2 D R' F L B2 D L B2 R2 D Fw Uw2
*23. *B2 D' L' B L B' D2 U' F R' D L2 R2 U' L R2 U' B U' D' Fw' Uw2
*24. *D2 L R2 B L B L D B' U2 D2 L2 R B' L2 D B R L D2 Rw Uw2
*25. *F2 R' F R' U2 F2 R' F' D R D U2 F2 L' U F' L' B F Rw' Uw'
*26. *R2 L D B2 U L F' R B' F L' B2 F' L F' B2 D B D2 Rw Uw
*27. *B2 F' D B F2 L' U2 D L F2 D' U2 F B R2 B' D F' L2 D' U' Fw' Uw'
*28. *R2 B L R2 D2 R2 B R D' L' D' L' D L R' B F2 R B2 Rw2 Uw
*29. *U' F' R' B2 F2 R F' D2 F R' D2 L' F' U' D2 L' U' F' B U L2 Fw Uw'
*30. *B' L' U2 R2 B' F2 U' B' U2 L2 R U' R' D2 F R2 F' R' L' D2 Fw' Uw
*31. *R' U L' R F' U2 B' U' F' R' B2 R L' F B' L D2 R2 F B' L2 Fw Uw
*32. *D L2 F2 R L F B D L2 D2 R L U2 R U2 B U2 D' B' U2 R' Fw' Uw2
*33. *F' R2 F2 B2 D U2 F' B2 L' F' L' U B U2 F2 D2 F' U' R B L2 Fw Uw
*34. *D' R L2 U2 L' F' B' L2 B F L2 R2 D U L' B' R D2 L' U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*35. *D' L2 U' D F2 U2 D' F2 D R2 D2 U2 R' B' R2 L' F L' F' R2 Fw' Uw
*36. *R2 L' F' U2 B U2 D L U2 B2 R' D2 U' L' B2 D' B2 U2 R
*37. *F L U2 D' B2 U2 F R' L' B2 F2 U L2 B D2 R' U' F D' R Fw Uw
*38. *D' U2 B2 R U' R' D F' B U2 R D' F' L R D U2 L B2 Rw' Uw2
*39. *R2 B L2 U2 R F2 D' U' L2 F' D' R2 F' R2 L2 U F' R' D2 Rw' Uw
*40. *L F' R' F2 R B' F L F2 D R B D R2 D2 R D2 U F' Rw2 Uw2
*41. *L' B' R' B D' L2 U' D2 F R' D' U R2 F2 D' L U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 Fw Uw
*42. *L' R B2 L U R2 F U F' U D2 B F L2 B' L' R F2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*43. *F' U' R U R2 D' F B2 D' U2 L R' D' U B' R F' D2 L' B Rw' Uw'
*44. *R' D B' R2 U' R' B' R2 B R2 U L2 U B2 D' B' R' F U2 F' Rw' Uw2
*45. *U2 D B2 R2 L2 B' R' U2 F2 L D L' U D L U B2 L D2 Rw' Uw
*46. *L U2 L' D2 R' B' U' L' R B' D' F' R' L' D' L2 B' F2 L2 Fw' Uw
*47. *F U D R2 B U' L' B F2 D2 B' R' B R' U R' L F2 B U Rw' Uw'
*48. *F' B2 U R' L' B L R' F L2 F' L2 U B2 D B' U' B2 R F' U2 Fw' Uw'
*49. *F' D L2 D' U2 L2 D' F' L R D R2 B2 F R F' U2 L R' U2 R2 Fw Uw
*50. *D U L' D' B F2 L B2 U L B2 R L' D2 L2 U' D2 B2 F2 D2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U B2 U' L2 D' B' D R' F' U2 R U2 B2 D2 F
*2. *D2 L' B2 L R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R D' B' U2 R2 D R B U' R2 U2
*3. *L B2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R' U2 F U2 L2 U' L2 B' R U' F2
*4. *B2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 B' U F2 D R B' U' L' F' L'
*5. *D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 R' U' B2 D B2 L' R2 U' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 B2 U2 L D2 R U2 L2 F2 L D F U' R2 B D' B L2 R' B' D2
*2. *L2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' F2 R D2 R U' F U L U B2 D'
*3. *L2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 F D2 B' L2 B R' D' F U B L' B' F L U'
*4. *F' D2 R2 B' L2 B L2 D2 B' F U L2 D' L D' U2 F2 D2 L2 F
*5. *F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D R2 F L R D' B R' U' B' D2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 B D2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 F' D2 U' B D' L' B D' L' F U2
*2. *R2 D R2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R F L' D' R' U B2 L D2 B'
*3. *U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R F L' D F2 U B' F2 L' R
*4. *L D2 F L F2 L2 U' R B' D2 F2 D2 R L' D2 L' D2 F2 B2 L
*5. *D2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 R D2 L2 U' B' D' F L' U R' D' R B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L2 D' L U F' R2 D R' B L B D' R2 U' D2 B2 D L2 D2 F2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 R2 F U' F2 U F R2 U2
*3. *B L2 D B L' D B' R2 F' L' D2 F' D2 B R2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2
*4. *L Fw Rw' B U' B2 Fw2 R U2 Fw L Rw B2 Fw' L Rw2 D L D2 Uw Fw' U B' R F2 L' Rw' Fw F' D Uw2 Rw2 R Uw' R F' Uw L R2 D

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R' F2 R F2 R U R2 U' R2 U'
*3. *L2 U2 R2 D' U' L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R' D' R' B' R' F2 U2 B' D
*4. *Uw U F L2 R2 Uw2 U' Fw' D' Rw2 R2 B' Rw2 R' Uw2 B' D Fw R2 D' Fw' U2 L B' U L' Uw L2 Rw' B2 D U Fw2 U L Uw2 B D2 Uw2 F'
*5. *D' U2 Lw Bw D2 Fw2 Uw B' Fw' Lw2 D2 U R2 D2 Fw' Uw' Lw2 U' R' B Fw2 L' Lw Bw2 Lw2 D Fw' Dw2 L' Fw2 Uw F' Uw2 Bw' Rw' B2 Fw Uw' Bw Dw2 Bw' F' Uw' U' R' B Fw' L Rw Fw F2 Dw' U2 B' Bw' Fw2 D F2 Rw2 B'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' F' U R2 U F' R2 U R'
*3. *L' R2 D2 L D2 F2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 F' L B F U' R' B2 D' U2 R2
*4. *Rw' Fw2 R' F' U2 L Fw F U B' L' U' F' R2 B L2 U2 L2 Fw' F L2 F D' Rw' D' Rw' F2 R Fw2 Rw B2 Uw' B L Fw2 U F U F Rw'
*5. *L2 B' Rw D U' L Rw' D Bw Lw D' B' Fw' F' L2 R2 Bw2 R' Uw2 U' Rw2 D' L2 D Bw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Lw Rw' Bw2 U L' Rw2 D2 Lw' F L Dw' Bw' Rw2 D2 R Dw L' Rw2 R' Uw' Bw2 Dw2 L Fw2 L' Rw Bw U2 L' Rw' Dw' Uw
*6. *D F2 U2 2R' F2 L2 R 2F2 3U2 B 2L2 3U' 2F2 L2 2L' B 3F' 2F F 2U' L 2D' B2 2R' B2 2B2 3F2 F' L2 2D' 2R 2D2 3U 2U2 2L2 3U 2B2 2F2 L2 2L 3R2 2R 2D 2U U' 3R2 3U2 3F' F2 D 2D' U 2L' 3R 2B' 2F2 F 2D F' 3R U2 F' 2U' 2F' F' U2 2B2 U B D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R F U' R2 U2 F' U'
*3. *D2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 L B2 F2 L2 R' U L' R' D' B F L' U' B F
*4. *Fw2 L' F2 U R Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B' Fw2 F D2 Uw' U' F2 L2 Uw B U' Rw Uw' B D' U2 B F' Uw2 Rw D2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 D2 Uw2
*5. *Rw2 B' F2 Lw R' U' Fw' D' B2 R2 Uw2 U2 Lw2 D2 Dw' U2 Lw Fw L' D' R' Dw Uw2 L2 Lw D' Uw' Fw2 F' D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 D' R' D U Lw Uw' U Rw2 Bw F2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Dw Uw' Lw U' Lw' Dw' L Fw D2 Rw2 Bw2 D B2 Lw
*6. *U' L2 3R D' L' 2R' 2B' 2L2 2R2 R2 2B' 2U' 2B' 2F 3R' 3F 2F' R' 2D' 2F2 2L 2F' 2L 3U2 L2 2L' D2 R2 B 2U' 2L2 2F 2U F2 3U2 2B' L2 B F 2D 2U 2R2 2U B2 L2 3F 2D' 3U2 R2 D2 2R' 3F' 2D' 3R2 2B 3R B 2B2 3F2 3U' 2L2 3R2 R' B' 3R F 2R2 B' L' 2U
*7. *3L2 R2 U 2F' 3L 3D 3L F2 2R2 3F' 2L2 3R 2D' R' 2D' 2U2 3F2 L2 2R2 2U' 3F 2R' 3D' R' 2D2 3U' 2U 2R' F2 3U2 3B2 3R2 2R2 F 3U' 3L' 3U2 2F 3R2 2D R 3D' 3B2 2D' 3L' 3D' 2B' 3B 3F D L' 2F 2U L 3L 3D' L 3L' R 3D2 2F 3U' 2U' 2L2 3U L2 3L2 F U' 3L2 2F R' 3U 2U F2 R' 2U2 L' 2L2 B2 D' B' 2F 3R' 2B 2D2 3D' L 3R2 B 2F' 3U U L2 B 3B' 2F' 3L2 U' F

*Clock
1. *UR1- DR4+ DL2- UL3- U5- R5+ D5- L5+ ALL2- y2 U3- R0+ D2+ L6+ ALL6+ DR DL
*2. *UR0+ DR1- DL2- UL3- U2- R3- D4+ L3+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R1+ D0+ L0+ ALL4- DR DL
*3. *UR3- DR0+ DL2- UL6+ U4+ R3+ D1+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R5+ D2- L4- ALL4- DR
*4. *UR2- DR3- DL5- UL5- U4- R2- D5- L1- ALL1+ y2 U1+ R2- D2+ L3- ALL4+ DR UL
*5. *UR5+ DR3+ DL5- UL2+ U0+ R3+ D2- L5+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R4- D5+ L4- ALL1+ UR DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B U R' B' L U L l b' u'
*2. *L' U' L B R' B' R' l r'
*3. *U' L' U' L B R' L' B U' l' r' b u'
*4. *L' U R' L R' B U' L l r' b u
*5. *R U R' B U' B' L' l' r b u

*Square-1
1. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 3)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -3) /
*3. *(-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, -2) / (-4, 0) /
*4. *(-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, 3) /
*5. *(-3, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5)

*Skewb
1. *B L B U R' U R' U B L' U'
*2. *R' B' L' U B U' R L U B' U'
*3. *B' U' L' R L R U' R' U' B' U'
*4. *R B L B' R' U L' R' U' B' U'
*5. *L' U L U L' R' U B' L B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U F' U2 R U' R U' R2
*3. *R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' U L D B2 L F' U B'
*4. *D2 Uw2 B' Fw L2 Fw' Rw2 R F' L2 Fw2 Uw B2 R F2 U B' F2 Uw R2 D U' F' Uw L2 Rw2 R' Fw' D Uw' R2 D' U L2 R2 U' R2 B2 Uw2 U2
*5. *D Uw Bw2 D2 R2 F' Dw U L' Rw' Bw D Bw' D Uw' B' Bw' Fw Dw2 B' Uw' U B2 L' R2 Bw2 D2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Uw' U L2 B' U' B' D Uw2 U2 Bw2 L R B2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw Lw R' D Dw' Uw2 U2 B' L' D Uw2 F' L D'
*OH. *F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U F2 D2 L R' U R D2 R U2 F L2 F2
*Clock. *UR4+ DR5- DL3- UL3+ U3+ R5+ D4- L4- ALL1- y2 U5+ R0+ D3- L5+ ALL1-
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U R B' L U B' L B L l
*Skewb. *L' R' B' L B U' B' L U R' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Jul 18, 2017)

3x3 : 29.39, 26.69, 32.44+, 29.02, 28.38 = 28.93
3x3 OH: 1:08.21, DNF(1:23.84), 1:09.05, 1:57.36, 1:31.44 = 1:32.62


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2017)

2x2: (8.812), 6.237, 5.757, (4.284), 5.101 = 5.698
3x3: (10.929), 13.920, (13.996), 13.209, 13.678 = 13.602
4x4: (1:02.874), (43.488), 54.192, 58.342, 58.063 = 56.866
OH: (38.417), 48.864, (DNF), 48.839, 42.152 = 46.618
Megaminx: 1:51.128, (2:25.857), (1:31.776), 1:32.778, 1:48.875 = 1:44.264 // weird avg.
Pyraminx: 7.835, (6.535), 8.833, 8.010, (9.998) = 8.226
Square-1: 40.488, (45.509), (34.207), 44.010, 36.049 = 40.182


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Jul 18, 2017)

2x2: 6.11, (DNF), (5.19), 6.66, 5.52 = 6.10
3x3: 14.62, (13.17), (17.34), 16.24, 14.00 = 14.96
4x4: (1:29.54), 1:19.43, (1:03.31), 1:09.62, 1:07.44 = 1:12.17
Skewb: 10.42, (8.10), (12.42), 11.22, 9.70 = 10.45
Pyraminx: 10.38, 8.62, (11.87), 10.00, (6.85) = 9.67
OH: 26.62, (28.88), 26.92, 28.48, (24.14) = 27.34
Square 1: (56.03), (1:04.47), 57.60, 1:01.24, 1:02.34 = 1:00.40
FMC:


Spoiler: Solution



43
Scramble:
L2 D' L U F' R2 D R' B L B D' R2 U' D2 B2 D L2 D2 F2
White Cross (Solved with Yellow on top, Orange in front)

Cross: F' R' L F2 B2 D'
F2L 1: L' U2 L2 U L'
F2L 2: R U R' U2 L' U' L
F2L 3: R' U R F R' F' R
F2L 4: U' B U B' U B U' B'
ZBLL: F' U' F B U2 F' U' F U2 B'


----------



## arquillian (Jul 18, 2017)

2x2: 2.77, 2.34, (1.43), 2.81, (3.55) = 2.64
3x3: 13.17, 12.51, 12.21, (18.52), (11.85) = 12.63
4x4: (51.44), (42.27), 47.46, 44.65, 43.42 = 45.18
5x5: (1:12.38), 1:29.15, 1:21.76, (1:30.36), 1:16.54 = 1:22.48 //whyyyy
6x6: (2:39.97), 2:33.77, 2:18.16, 2:03.63, (1:49.67) = 2:18.52 //OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG fourth solve missed PB by 0.22, fifth solve smashed it!! First sub 2 yayayyayayyy last three also make PB 2:03 mo3
7x7: (3:45.56), 3:21.61, (3:07.96), 3:21.44, 3:11.96 = 3:18.34 //PB! Also last three make PB 3:13 mean!
OH: 20.39, 23.00, (27.09), (20.38), 22.63 = 22.01
2BLD: 10.33, 10.60, DNF(10.22)
3BLD: DNF(43.52[19.20]), 39.17[12.46], 59.93[19.04] //nice deviation lol
4BLD: DNF(5:56.73[3:22.82]), DNF(5:46.82[3:16.15]), 4:16.74[2:08.81]
5BLD: 13:36.76 [6:06.07], DNF (10:01.07 [6:50.11]), DNF(7:00.73[6:11.59]) //cube slipped on second with only a few wings left, three centers popped on third barely after starting exec. Don't know whether to laugh or cry.
MBLD: Used all 50 scrambles  100% yay
1. 25/25 59:26 //36 memo, massive recall pauses
2. 25/25 59:57 //40 memo, more revision, exec was probably faster in terms of tps, but took the time to put every cube back in place, was intending to check for mistakes
Feet: 1:19.55, (1:46.79), 1:29.22, 1:23.51, (1:06.90) = 1:24.09
Mega: (1:13.06), (1:31.47), 1:19.28, 1:20.05, 1:19.47 = 1:19.60
sq1: (38.43), 18.29, (14.10), 17.69, 22.48 = 19.49
pyra: 7.22, 6.13, 6.12, (10.70), (3.59) = 6.49
skewb: 12.53, (8.32), 10.24, 9.35, (14.03) = 10.71
clock: 40.09, 40.21, 39.11, (32.69), (43.99) = 39.80
MTS: 1:15.34, (1:47.72), 1:17.94, 1:04.48, (51.29) = 1:12.59
Relays:
2-4: 1:01.98
2-5: 2:20.77
2-6: 4:52.59
2-7: 8:35.04
Mini Guildford: 5:56.68 //PB


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 18, 2017)

2x2: 6.37, 7.16, (7.78), 6.24, (5.24) = 6.59
3x3: 16.73, 19.09, (14.64), (19.71), 15.04 = 16.95
4x4: 1:20.10, (59.62), (1:20.24), 1:13.83, 1:10.76 = 1:14.90
2x2 BLD: (43.20), 35.57, (DNF) = 35.57
3x3 OH: 48.04, 44.42, (52.95), 43.25, (42.37) = 45.24
2-3-4 Relay: 1:46.65
Pyraminx: 18.54, (7.73), (20.02), 18.61, 9.62 = 15.59
Skewb: (22.23), 14.16, 15.18, (18.80), 18.01 = 17.33


----------



## DuLe (Jul 18, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *26*



Spoiler: Solution



*B2 R' L F U B D R' D2 R2 D' B L' D' L B D B D R D2 L D' R' D L'*

N: B2 R' L F U // 2x2x2
N: B D R' D2 R2 // 2x2x3
N: D' B L' D' L B2 // F2L-1
N: _B'_ D B D R D * _R' D_ // -3C
* _D_ L D' R' D L' _D' R_ // 3C


----------



## AndrewKimmey (Jul 19, 2017)

*2x2: *(6.51), 5.07, 4.56, 5.10, (4.54) = 4.91
*3x3: *21.82, (16.92), (DNF), 23.25, 26.88 = 23.98 that was a rough one...
*4x4: *1:13.48, 1:14.18, 1:14.14, (1:12.70), (1:15.75) = 1:13.93 one of my most consistent 4x4 averages yet.
*3x3 OH: *1:23.79, (59.13), (DNF), 1:42.19, 1:01.94 = 1:22.64
*2-4 relay: *1:48.37


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 19, 2017)

5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF(1:37:34.84[1:10:00.74]), DNF(1:44:56.78[1:12:00.48]), DNF(1:37:35.65[1:14:45.25]) #2 only had 3 +centers wrong...


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 19, 2017)

*3x3x3*: (37.45), 29.70, 33.69, (28.65), 31.34 = *31.58
6x6x6*: 5:41.49, (6:18.26), 5:35.42, (5:09.99), 5:24.11 = *5:33.68
7x7x7*: 8:22.26, (10:05.98), 8:18.69, (8:03.25), 8:51.88 = *8:30.94 *3 PB singles in one Ao5. Not bad.
*5x5x5*: 3:23.30, 3:04.13, (2:24.97), (3:24.92), 2:45.85 = *3:04.43
4x4x4*: (1:58.96), 1:45.89+, (1:40.48), 1:42.89, 1:43.83 = *1:44.21 *Warming up I got a 1:14.02 PB single. I think I had 5 OLL parities that average.
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *22:10.44*; 12.01, 36.55, 2:01.53, 3:05.33, 6:28.32, 9:46.68
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:46.39*; 14.10, 41.36, 2:03.75, 3:19.14, 5:28.02


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 19, 2017)

*2x2*: *8.69*, 7.01, *3.72*, 6.79, 7.55 =* 7.12* // 3 seconds single is nice
*3x3*: 17.29, 15.87, *19.41*, 15.36, *13.65 = 16.17* // Not that bad
*4x4*: 1:13.07, 1:10.85, *1:08.76*, 1:20.19, *1:20.63 = 1:14.70* // OK
*2x2 BLD*: 2:39.88, *1:04.49*, *DNF(2:24.52) *// First time attempting this. Not too bad.* 
3x3 BLD*: DNF(10:02.97), DNF(7:07.57), DNF(10:47.60) // Noob at memo 
*2-3-4 Relay*: *1:24.97 *// Easy Scramble for all three puzzles
*Skewb:* *47.33*, 17.97, *15.94*, 38.85, 25.89 = *27.27* // Noob 
*Pyraminx: *10.23, 19.75,* 25.11*, 19.22,* 8.20 *= *16.40* // Noob  but happy with sub-10 single


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF(1:37.34[1:10]) (not sure if I will do the other attempts)


What is your time measured in? I assume that's not 1 minute 37 seconds, since if it were, it wouldn't take you very long to do the other 2?  But the way you've written it usually means 1 minute 37 seconds...


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 19, 2017)

*3x3: *22.82, 27.17, 20.48, (27.87), (18.62) = 23.50


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 20, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> What is your time measured in? I assume that's not 1 minute 37 seconds, since if it were, it wouldn't take you very long to do the other 2?  But the way you've written it usually means 1 minute 37 seconds...


1 hour 37 minutes 34 seconds 84 miliseconds[1 hour 10 minutes 0 seconds 74 miliseconds]

It was a casual-ish attempt, and I guess that air of casualness infected my writing abilities.
Thanks for catching the mistake. I really appreciate all the work that you put into these competitions each week.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 20, 2017)

2x2: 2.51, 2.37, 2.62, 3.23, 3.33 = 2.79
3x3: 9.47, 9.39, 9.05, 8.92, 10.33 = 9.31
4x4: 57.25, 54.52, 59.62, 54.51, 55.18 = 55.65 
5x5: 2:23.15, 2:26.76, 2:32.58, 2:14.55, 2:11.54 = 2:21.49
3x3 OH: 31.14, 31.32, 32.60, 29.15, 24.40 = 30.54
Pyraminx: 4.18, 4.06, 5.75, 4.93, 4.84 = 4.65
Skewb: 6.52, 5.98, 6.04, 5.20, 5.23 = 5.75
Square-one: 24.19, 19.61, 16.09, 20.16, 18.44 = 19.40
2-4 relay: 1:04.56


----------



## muchacho (Jul 20, 2017)

*2x2*: 8.87, 5.34, 6.38, 7.28, 7.11 = *6.92
3x3*: 23.09, 18.19, 19.77, 24.93, 16.45 = *20.35
3x3OH*: 26.21, (23.97), 26.90, 25.21, (29.30) = *26.11*


----------



## martinvali (Jul 20, 2017)

2x2: 8.054, (6.193), 7.267, (10.274), 8.761 =8.027


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 20, 2017)

*2x2: *(15.00), 2.10.62, 12.30, 12.34, (7.69) = *11.76*


----------



## Cole Rich (Jul 20, 2017)

3x3: (25.68), 27.20, (30.34), 29.92, 27.30 =28.14


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jul 21, 2017)

2x2x2:
(16.726)
11.384
15.153
(7.904)
8.731
Average: 11.756

3x3x3:
51.81
46.483
(55.998)
46.72
(40.415)
Average: 48.3377

4x4x4:
2:44.685
2:41.416
(3:22.317)
3:17.698
(2:24.859) [new PB]
Average: 2:54.5997

5x5x5:
(7:08.263)
7:26.686
7:14.161
8:52.714
(DNF) [My timer stopped midsolve]
Average: 7:51.187

2+3+4 Relay:
3:44.945

Pyraminx:
(19.001)
13.64
15.27
(10.522)
11.651
Average: 13.5203


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 21, 2017)

333: (14.918), (18.927), 15.018, 17.578, 16.699 = 16.43 // good times for me, but the solves had way too much pausing
OH: (32.739), 31.460, (25.786), 29.929, 30.314 = 30.56
444: (53.907), (1:06.330), 58.316, 54.009, 55.879 = 56.06
555: 1:55.861, (2:15.881), 1:53.533, (1:49.801), 1:57.699 = 1:55.69
666: (4:30.761), 3:54.088, 4:04.639, 3:20.532, (3:11.415) = 3:46.42
777: 5:36.354, 5:25.699, 5:45.634, (6:00.509), (5:21.760) = 5:35.89

666/777 times got worse since I stopped practising those daily, meh.


----------



## asacuber (Jul 21, 2017)

2x2: (4.23),3.20,4.09,1.94,(1.80) =3.08//badbadbad(also gud to be back here lol)

Skewb: (3.44), 4.99, 3.69, (8.01), 6.69= 5.12// blehhhhhhh

Square-1: 26.86, (28.47), 24.15, (17.48), 22.90= 24.64// decent


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 21, 2017)

*2x2: *(6.54), (4.70), 4.89, 6.32, 4.76 *= 5.33
3x3: *16.92, (20.06), 16.07, 15.99, (15.35)* = 16.33
Pyraminx: *5.82, 4.32, (4.15), 4.29, (5.84) *= 4.81
Skewb: *15.34, 13.47, 14.76, (12.53), (19.88)* = 14.52*


----------



## Agguzi (Jul 22, 2017)

3x3: (13.819) , (19.276) , 15.564 , 15.237 ,18.137 = 16.313
4x4: 1:24.664, 1:20.634, (1:20.293), 1:26.785, (1:40.737) = 1:24.027
3x3 OH: (56.213), (43.446), 49.170, 44.993, 49.412 = 47.858


----------



## Jon Persson (Jul 22, 2017)

3x3: 21.285, (27.306), 22.372, 24.073, (16.621) = 22.567


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jul 22, 2017)

2x2: (3.77), (6.03), 4.47, 4.97, 3.89 = 4.45

3x3: (11.88), 15.33, (16.55), 15.02, 13.62 = 14.66

4x4: 54.73, 1:04.23, (52.97), 53.25, (1:06.00) = 57.41


----------



## DhruvA (Jul 22, 2017)

2x2- 4.722 , (6.572) , 4.336 , 3.641 , (2.849) = 4.233 average
3x3- 14.200 , 14.394 , 13.284 , (15.758) , (12.194) = 13.959 average
3x3 OH- 24.136 , (27.674) , 25.612 , (20.976) , 21.415 = 23.721 average
2x2 BLD- DNF (37.25) , 19.139 , DNF (47.617) = 19.139 single
Pyraminx- 6.008 , 7.126 , 7.093 , (5.404) , (11.204) = 6.742 average
Skewb- (5.149) , 7.598 , (8.172) , 6.912 , 5.355 = 6.622 average
2-4- 1:19.054
2-5- 3:33.032


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jul 22, 2017)

2: 6.21 5.44 (4.66) 4.73 (7.26) = *5.46*
3: 12.83, 16.19, (12.33), (17.83), 14.70 = *14.58
*


----------



## virginia (Jul 23, 2017)

2x2: 9.24, 2.97, 6.42, 7.24, 9.98= *7.63*
3x3: 28.06, 28.54, 23.33, 32.94, 28.94= *28.51*
4x4: 2:28.37, 1:55.85, 1:47.68, 2:01.96, 1:37.98= *1:55.06*
Squan: 1:02.42, 45.75, 1:04.22, 1:20.46, 1:10.21= *55.xx*
2-4 relay: 2:55.537


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jul 23, 2017)

2x2: 5.58, 3.76, (7.04), (3.49), 5.19 = 4.84
3x3: (13.17), 14.42, 14.35, 15.03, (15.95) = 14.60
4x4: 1:10.85, (1:58.03), (1:06.28), 1:10.48, 1:07.59 = 1:09.64
5x5: (2:20.89), 2:40.25, 2:33.40, 2:27.02, (2:45.10) = 2:33.33
6x6: (6:02.97), 5:39.58, 5:36.77, 5:29.11, (4:58.18 PB) = 5:35.15
7x7: 8:31.53, (9:03.79), 8:45.93, 8:33.93, (8:24.56) = 8:37.13

2BLD: *30.05*, DNF, 37.45
3BLD: 1:42.24, *1:18.58*, 1:26.57 = 1:29.13 Mo3
4BLD: DNF, *8:53.19*, DNF //Not great, last was a 7:20 off by 2 centres :/
5BLD: *19:52.12*, DNF, DNF //Second was a PB off by 2 centres, Last was a success but I stopped the timer :/
6BLD: DNF (56:40.61)
//off by 2 Xi, 14 Xo, 12 O1, 10 O2, 13 Wi, 14 Wo, 6C = 47% solved (I think I forgot to do a D2 somewhere which would have screwed a lot of it up, but only my second attempt and I’m pretty bad at execution!! (I also almost had a pop which didn’t help)
7BLD: DNF 40% solved
//Massive memory gaps and poor execution as well – plus its late and this took 1h 30m so I really was way too tired of it to continue properly 
mBLD: 12/12 48:45.42 //what?! First attempt and I get 100% with 11 mins to spare?!

3x3 OH: (28.62), (41.59), 35.86, 34.78, 40.33 = 36.99
3x3 Feet: 4:16.04, 4:11.29, (4:48.37), (3:11.25), 3:54.62 = 4:07.31
3x3 MTS: (2:09.24), 1:18.25, 1:11.43, 1:18.65, (1:07.34) = 1:16.11

2-4 Relay: 1:27.89
2-5 Relay: 3:50.11
2-6 Relay: 10:43.92
2-7 Relay: 18:21.97
Mini Guildford: 10:44.02

Clock: 24.80, (19.38 PB), 29.41, 41.02, (1:02.07) = 35.34
Kilominx: (1:02.07), 1:18.57, (1:28.27), 1:11.09, 1:06.37 = 1:13.27
Megaminx: 3:33.69, (3:45.67), 3:26.42, (2:51.50), 3:03.34 = 3:21.15
Pyraminx: (10.28), 11.64, 12.28, 11.97, (23.03) = 11.96
Square-1: 52.74, (38.82), (1:04.50), 44.56, 42.01 = 46.44
Skewb: 13.07, 12.78, (6.86), 12.94, (15.56) = 12.24

FMC: 51 //terrible lol considering I had a 53 in 15 minutes


Spoiler



U’ F D R U’ F L F’ U’ R B R’ B R B D’ F’ R’ F D’ R D’ R B’ D’ B D2 B’ D B F’ R F D F’ D’ F’ R’ F2 D’ F’ D’ F’ D’ F’ D’ F’ D F D F2

U’ F D R U’ F L F’ U’ //222 (9/9)
R B R’ B R B //223 (6/15)
D’ F’ R F //EO (4/19)
D’ R D’ R //F2L-1 (4/23)
B’ D’ B D2 B’ D B //F2L (7/30)
F’ R F D F’ D’ F’ R’ F2 D’ F’ [D2 F] //COLL (12/42)
[F’ D] F’ D’ F’ D’ F’ D F D F2 //EPLL (9/51)

3 move cancellation at the end was quite fun, but otherwise trash.


----------



## TheCubik'sRube (Jul 24, 2017)

2x2:8.69 = (DNF(8.50)), 9.50, 8.70, 7.88, (7.44) // could have been a lot better + that first one was an internal pop lol

3x3:19.50 = 18.42, 18.43, 21.67, (24.77), (16.70)//well it is around my average so im fine with it


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2017)

arquillian said:


> MBLD: Used all 50 scrambles  100% yay
> 1. 25/25 59:26 //36 memo, massive recall pauses
> 2. 25/25 59:57 //40 memo, more revision, exec was probably faster in terms of tps, but took the time to put every cube back in place, was intending to check for mistakes


I actually don't know if you are joking so I must ask: is this a serious result?
(I can see that you've attempted 20 in real comps so you are probably capable of 25/25)
In Multi you just get one try each week, so I count the first one (which is a little better).


----------



## arquillian (Jul 24, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> I actually don't know if you are joking so I must ask: is this a serious result?
> (I can see that you've attempted 20 in real comps so you are probably capable of 25/25)
> In Multi you just get one try each week, so I count the first one (which is a little better).


Didn't know about the one try, I thought if I had 50 scrambles, might as well use all. Yeah, it was a serious result, and if you check the mbld thread, you'd see I got another 25/25 shortly after (I do one attempt roughly every two days)
Cheers.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 24, 2017)

arquillian said:


> Didn't know about the one try, I thought if I had 50 scrambles, might as well use all. Yeah, it was a serious result, and if you check the mbld thread, you'd see I got another 25/25 shortly after (I do one attempt roughly every two days)
> Cheers.


OK, I thought so but was not sure . Congrats to an excellent result then .(no, two!)


----------



## Bogdan (Jul 24, 2017)

2x2x2: 6.81, 5.80, (6.90), 5.53, (5.48)-> 6.05
3x3x3: 16.65, (21.34), (14.99), 16.61, 16.19-> 16.48
4x4x4: 1:16.94, 1:11.89, (1:05.41), (1:20.93), 1:13.33-> 1:14.05
5x5x5: 2:34.38, 2:45.62, 2:43.29, (2:25.64), (2:53.95)-> 2:41.10
2x2x2BLD: 1:02.91, 37.75, 54.60-> 37.75
3x3x3OH: 29.45, (25.21), 28.90, (37.67), 35.93-> 31.43
3x3 MTS: 1:39.17, 1:22.76, 1:22.80, (1:11.32), (2:58.31)-> 1:28.24
234-> 2:02.11
2345-> 4:59.97
sq-1: 42.72, (1:31.64), (42.33), 51.12, 46.22-> 46.69
skewb: 9.74, 11.27, (9.09), 11.94, (12.34)-> 10.98
FMC: 27 moves


Spoiler



Solution: U F U2 D F2 U' B2 U F U' B2 U' B2 R L' D F D F2 D F2 D F D' L' F' L

U F U2 D F' * U2 //2 squares
B2 R L' //2x2x3
D F D F2 D //f2l-1
F2 D F D' L' F' L //all but 3 corners

insertion: * F' U' B2 U F U' B2 U (2 moves canceled)


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 24, 2017)

3x3: 1. 23.55 2. 22.22 3. (25.24) 4. (20.36) 5. 23.80
Ao5: 23.19

I would do other events but my hand is starting to hurt.


----------



## Alea (Jul 25, 2017)

*2x2:* (10.15), 7.57, 7.46, (6.08), 8.28 =>*7.78
3x3: *18.06, 17.21, (15.75), 19.03, (19.04) =>*18.11
5x5:* 2:16.98, 2:28.18, 2:23.78, (2:43.07), (2:14.71) =>*2:22.98*
*Skewb:* 15.88, (9.86), (25.78), 11.35, 21.18 =>*16.14*

Never cube after push ups. And never stupidely use the previous week's scrambles and realize it after the previously mentioned push ups. Cause if you don't follow those tips, then you'll suffer. When trying to do some events to at least have done something.


----------



## sqAree (Jul 25, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.78, 4.04, (3.40), 4.07, (6.12) = *4.63
3x3:* 14.42, (13.72), 13.96, (16.30), 15.51 = *14.64
4x4:* 1:02.92, (1:04.82), 1:04.68, (58.05), 1:04.53 = *1:04.05
5x5:* (2:25.76), 2:43.88, (3:08.54), 2:54.56, 3:01.84 = *2:53.43
7x7:* 9:58.13, 9:36.38, 8:59.16, (9:58.79), (8:57.60) = *9:31.23
2BLD:* DNF(44.16), 30.00, 47.44 = *30.00
3BLD:* 1:50.77, 1:59.83, DNF(1:12.14) = *1:50.77
MBLD:* *5/7 in 42:04
OH:* 21.59, (19.08), 21.56, 20.35, (DNF(23.41)) = *21.17
2-4:* *1:18.16* //pb
*2-5:* *3:54.96* //pb
*2-7:* *18:43.49* //pb
*MiniG:* *9:19.25* //pb
*Clock:* (18.60), (DNF(20.89)), 20.11, 24.31, 30.37 = *24.93
Kilo:* (1:44.92), 1:21.31, 1:43.58, 1:21.65, (1:17.60) = *1:28.85* //pb single and average
*Pyra:* 8.98, 7.33, (5.58), (10.55), 8.90 = *8.41
SQ-1:* 1:21.69, (43.07), (1:27.96), 1:26.76, 52.16 = *1:13.54
Skewb:* (30.45), 27.64, (24.28), 24.30, 24.88 = *25.61*


----------



## EmperorZant (Jul 25, 2017)

2x2 - *5.20* Average: 5.01, 5.12, 5.46, (4.02), (6.78)
3x3 - *12.61* Average: (14.41), 13.45, 12.52, (11.21), 11.87
4x4 - *1:00.84* Average: 59.38, (1:09.73), 1:06.43, 56.70, (56.40)
5x5 - *2:10.89* Average: 2:13.30, (1:58.31), 2:05.79, (2:15.25), 2:13.57
3x3 OH - *21.01* Average: (22.37), (19.20), 21.24, 20.00, 21.79
3x3 MTS - *1:38.15* Average: 1:07.08, 1:37.37, 2:04.78, 1:12.29, DNF(1:16.37)
2-4 Relay - *1:22.13*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 25, 2017)

Results week 29: congrats to arquillian, Isaac and Christopher!

*2x2x2*(52)

 2.64 arquillian
 2.79 Competition Cuber
 2.88 cuberkid10
 2.91 Isaac Lai
 2.92 Eric Lentzon
 3.08 asacuber
 3.11 jaysammey777
 3.37 FastCubeMaster
 3.96 franklin31113
 4.23 DhruvA
 4.27 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.44 AidanNoogie
 4.62 Michael DeLaRosa
 4.63 sqAree
 4.80 qaz
 4.84 OJ Cubing
 4.87 Elf
 4.91 AndrewKimmey
 4.95 DGCubes
 4.97 Metallic Silver
 5.07 Ghost Cuber
 5.20 EmperorZant
 5.32 CornerCutter
 5.32 T1_M0
 5.46 Sir E Brum
 5.48 Scarecrow
 5.69 Ordway Persyn
 5.84 obelisk477
 5.88 ComputerGuy365
 5.97 Kian
 6.05 Bogdan
 6.10 ConfusedCubing
 6.59 LegendaryMJS
 6.77 Kenneth Svendson
 6.92 muchacho
 7.12 GarethBert11
 7.63 virginia
 7.65 Bubbagrub
 7.75 PigsFTW
 7.77 Alea
 8.02 martinvali
 8.69 TheCubik'sRube
 9.98 Chewy7
 10.26 kprox1994
 10.31 theos
 10.36 Mike Hughey
 10.45 Deri Nata Wijaya
 11.75 asdfghjklohhnhn
 13.21 FireCuber
 14.36 Jacck
 14.71 Fejfo
 14.79 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(63)

 9.30 cuberkid10
 9.30 Competition Cuber
 10.02 Isaac Lai
 10.46 DGCubes
 10.74 FastCubeMaster
 11.06 jaysammey777
 11.15 SirAD
 11.27 Eric Lentzon
 11.91 Keroma12
 12.57 qaz
 12.61 EmperorZant
 12.63 arquillian
 13.21 obelisk477
 13.47 Christopher_Cabrera
 13.49 Elf
 13.57 Michael DeLaRosa
 13.60 Ordway Persyn
 13.96 DhruvA
 14.57 Sir E Brum
 14.60 OJ Cubing
 14.60 Kenneth Svendson
 14.63 sqAree
 14.66 AidanNoogie
 14.95 ConfusedCubing
 15.31 Kian
 15.43 Scarecrow
 15.70 Agguzi
 15.84 Metallic Silver
 16.17 GarethBert11
 16.33 CornerCutter
 16.42 xyzzy
 16.48 Bogdan
 16.79 YoAkshYo
 16.95 LegendaryMJS
 17.33 T1_M0
 17.50 LostGent
 17.71 PigsFTW
 18.10 Alea
 19.51 TheCubik'sRube
 19.76 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.35 muchacho
 20.91 ComputerGuy365
 21.51 Ghost Cuber
 21.90 Fishy.24
 21.99 Mike Hughey
 22.57 Jon Persson
 23.19 Luke8
 23.49 xbrandationx
 23.98 AndrewKimmey
 25.13 Chewy7
 25.14 Bubbagrub
 25.16 theos
 25.87 kprox1994
 28.14 Cole Rich
 28.51 virginia
 28.93 Aaditya Sikder
 29.21 arbivara
 31.58 One Wheel
 31.70 Jacck
 34.79 MatsBergsten
 41.34 Fejfo
 48.34 asdfghjklohhnhn
 1:52.79 squant
*4x4x4*(39)

 34.43 cuberkid10
 37.96 Isaac Lai
 41.81 Eric Lentzon
 45.18 arquillian
 46.54 Elf
 49.00 DGCubes
 49.83 Christopher_Cabrera
 50.92 Michael DeLaRosa
 53.07 SirAD
 55.28 Keroma12
 55.65 Competition Cuber
 56.05 Kenneth Svendson
 56.06 xyzzy
 56.86 Ordway Persyn
 57.18 qaz
 57.40 AidanNoogie
 59.72 Kian
 1:00.84 EmperorZant
 1:04.04 sqAree
 1:05.20 obelisk477
 1:09.64 OJ Cubing
 1:10.54 Scarecrow
 1:12.16 ConfusedCubing
 1:12.45 PigsFTW
 1:13.93 AndrewKimmey
 1:14.05 Bogdan
 1:14.09 T1_M0
 1:14.70 GarethBert11
 1:14.90 LegendaryMJS
 1:24.02 Agguzi
 1:24.26 Mike Hughey
 1:44.20 One Wheel
 1:55.16 virginia
 2:00.49 theos
 2:02.51 Ghost Cuber
 2:12.35 Jacck
 2:23.16 Chewy7
 2:28.73 MatsBergsten
 2:54.59 asdfghjklohhnhn
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:16.66 Isaac Lai
 1:19.99 qaz
 1:22.48 arquillian
 1:22.53 Keroma12
 1:40.08 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:55.69 xyzzy
 1:56.09 obelisk477
 1:57.72 Kian
 2:01.91 Michael DeLaRosa
 2:02.52 Kenneth Svendson
 2:10.89 EmperorZant
 2:21.49 Competition Cuber
 2:22.98 Alea
 2:33.56 OJ Cubing
 2:41.10 Bogdan
 2:43.39 Mike Hughey
 2:53.43 sqAree
 3:04.43 One Wheel
 3:10.41 T1_M0
 3:22.10 Jacck
 3:33.51 theos
 3:46.46 MatsBergsten
 7:51.18 asdfghjklohhnhn
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:18.52 arquillian
 2:45.00 cuberkid10
 2:58.73 Isaac Lai
 3:15.27 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:46.41 xyzzy
 4:38.83 obelisk477
 4:50.30 Kian
 5:33.67 One Wheel
 5:35.15 OJ Cubing
 5:48.09 Mike Hughey
 6:00.75 Jacck
 7:52.33 MichaelErskine
 8:02.83 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(11)

 3:18.34 arquillian
 4:02.03 Keroma12
 5:00.08 Christopher_Cabrera
 5:13.18 DGCubes
 5:35.89 xyzzy
 7:46.81 RyuKagamine
 8:20.64 Mike Hughey
 8:30.94 One Wheel
 8:37.13 OJ Cubing
 9:31.22 sqAree
 9:59.40 T1_M0
*3x3 one handed*(37)

 16.59 Isaac Lai
 16.94 Eric Lentzon
 19.01 qaz
 19.74 cuberkid10
 21.01 EmperorZant
 21.17 sqAree
 21.30 FastCubeMaster
 21.34 YoAkshYo
 21.38 Kian
 22.01 arquillian
 22.26 Keroma12
 23.68 Christopher_Cabrera
 23.72 DhruvA
 23.96 SirAD
 24.40 Michael DeLaRosa
 24.84 DGCubes
 26.11 muchacho
 27.34 ConfusedCubing
 30.54 Competition Cuber
 30.56 xyzzy
 30.84 Scarecrow
 31.43 Bogdan
 36.99 OJ Cubing
 37.12 Kenneth Svendson
 37.44 obelisk477
 42.40 T1_M0
 45.24 LegendaryMJS
 46.61 Ordway Persyn
 47.79 Bubbagrub
 47.86 Agguzi
 54.13 PigsFTW
 59.92 Ghost Cuber
 1:05.41 Mike Hughey
 1:09.81 Jacck
 1:22.64 AndrewKimmey
 1:32.62 Aaditya Sikder
 DNF One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:07.25 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:12.88 Bubbagrub
 1:24.09 arquillian
 2:18.53 T1_M0
 4:07.32 OJ Cubing
 4:24.14 Scarecrow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 10.33 arquillian
 12.08 Isaac Lai
 15.88 Christopher_Cabrera
 19.13 DhruvA
 20.93 T1_M0
 22.13 MatsBergsten
 26.51 FastCubeMaster
 26.61 Deri Nata Wijaya
 30.00 sqAree
 30.05 OJ Cubing
 32.80 Scarecrow
 35.57 LegendaryMJS
 37.75 Bogdan
 40.42 Jacck
 43.19 Bubbagrub
 1:04.49 GarethBert11
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 39.17 arquillian
 1:18.58 OJ Cubing
 1:20.18 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:30.58 Mike Hughey
 1:50.77 sqAree
 1:53.31 T1_M0
 1:54.44 MatsBergsten
 2:01.40 Christopher_Cabrera
 2:06.31 obelisk477
 2:17.62 Isaac Lai
 2:40.14 YoAkshYo
 3:02.93 Jacck
 4:30.68 Scarecrow
 DNF GarethBert11
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 4:16.74 arquillian
 4:39.93 Keroma12
 5:52.38 MatsBergsten
 6:04.62 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:16.28 Mike Hughey
 8:38.35 T1_M0
 8:53.19 OJ Cubing
11:42.45 Jacck
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 9:29.71 Keroma12
12:30.07 MatsBergsten
12:30.55 Mike Hughey
13:36.76 arquillian
14:02.18 Christopher_Cabrera
18:18.41 Jacck
19:52.12 OJ Cubing
 DNF GenTheThief
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF OJ Cubing
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Keroma12
 DNF OJ Cubing
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

25/25 (59:26)  arquillian
12/12 (48:45)  OJ Cubing
12/13 (46:20)  T1_M0
5/6 (28:36)  Jacck
5/7 (30:52)  MatsBergsten
5/7 (42:04)  sqAree
9/15 (52:50)  Deri Nata Wijaya
4/7 (60:00)  Isaac Lai
3/6 (44:09)  FastCubeMaster
6/12 (59:12)  Michał Bogdan
 DNF Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 55.70 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:12.59 arquillian
 1:16.11 OJ Cubing
 1:28.24 Bogdan
 1:29.81 Scarecrow
 1:35.84 Isaac Lai
 1:38.15 EmperorZant
*2-3-4 Relay*(28)

 45.86 cuberkid10
 59.41 Isaac Lai
 1:01.98 arquillian
 1:02.58 Kian
 1:03.16 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:04.56 Competition Cuber
 1:06.17 FastCubeMaster
 1:09.32 Eric Lentzon
 1:09.63 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:18.16 sqAree
 1:19.05 DhruvA
 1:20.88 obelisk477
 1:22.13 EmperorZant
 1:22.51 Kenneth Svendson
 1:24.97 GarethBert11
 1:27.75 Scarecrow
 1:27.89 OJ Cubing
 1:30.44 T1_M0
 1:32.10 PigsFTW
 1:38.13 Metallic Silver
 1:46.65 LegendaryMJS
 1:48.37 AndrewKimmey
 2:02.11 Bogdan
 2:35.23 Jacck
 2:42.48 theos
 2:55.53 virginia
 3:24.44 Chewy7
 3:44.94 asdfghjklohhnhn
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:17.27 Isaac Lai
 2:17.99 cuberkid10
 2:20.77 arquillian
 2:47.14 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:22.36 Kian
 3:28.34 Kenneth Svendson
 3:33.03 DhruvA
 3:50.11 OJ Cubing
 3:51.19 obelisk477
 3:54.96 sqAree
 4:49.88 T1_M0
 4:59.97 Bogdan
 5:29.24 Jacck
 DNF theos
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(9)

 4:52.59 arquillian
 5:40.64 Isaac Lai
 7:26.66 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:59.86 obelisk477
 8:25.71 Kian
 8:29.18 Kenneth Svendson
10:43.92 OJ Cubing
11:46.39 One Wheel
12:11.52 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(6)

 8:35.04 arquillian
11:13.06 Christopher_Cabrera
16:14.20 Kenneth Svendson
18:21.97 OJ Cubing
18:43.49 sqAree
22:10.44 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(5)

 5:56.68 arquillian
 6:12.89 Christopher_Cabrera
 9:19.25 sqAree
10:44.02 OJ Cubing
15:53.46 Jacck
*Kilominx*(4)

 28.12 Metallic Silver
 32.04 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:12.01 OJ Cubing
 1:28.85 sqAree
*Skewb*(29)

 4.39 Isaac Lai
 4.88 João Santos
 5.12 asacuber
 5.30 Metallic Silver
 5.64 DGCubes
 5.75 Competition Cuber
 6.50 cuberkid10
 6.62 DhruvA
 7.40 qaz
 8.97 Bubbagrub
 9.90 Christopher_Cabrera
 10.09 Ghost Cuber
 10.45 ConfusedCubing
 10.71 arquillian
 10.92 Scarecrow
 10.98 Bogdan
 11.51 FastCubeMaster
 11.86 T1_M0
 12.93 OJ Cubing
 14.52 CornerCutter
 15.58 theos
 16.14 Alea
 16.96 Kenneth Svendson
 17.33 LegendaryMJS
 23.76 MatsBergsten
 25.61 sqAree
 27.57 GarethBert11
 28.18 Fejfo
 32.87 Jacck
*Clock*(11)

 6.67 jaysammey777
 6.91 qaz
 9.79 cuberkid10
 14.42 Christopher_Cabrera
 16.17 Kenneth Svendson
 19.20 Scarecrow
 24.93 sqAree
 27.95 arbivara
 31.74 OJ Cubing
 33.11 Mike Hughey
 39.80 arquillian
*Pyraminx*(30)

 3.41 DGCubes
 4.65 Competition Cuber
 4.77 FastCubeMaster
 4.81 CornerCutter
 4.84 Eric Lentzon
 4.97 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.03 Isaac Lai
 5.11 jaysammey777
 5.53 Ghost Cuber
 6.28 Scarecrow
 6.49 arquillian
 6.74 DhruvA
 8.22 Ordway Persyn
 8.40 sqAree
 8.48 qaz
 8.73 T1_M0
 9.44 Michael DeLaRosa
 9.67 ConfusedCubing
 10.45 Fejfo
 10.64 Kenneth Svendson
 11.51 Kian
 11.77 obelisk477
 11.96 OJ Cubing
 12.67 Jacck
 13.52 asdfghjklohhnhn
 15.59 LegendaryMJS
 16.40 GarethBert11
 16.48 Bubbagrub
 26.33 Mike Hughey
 46.78 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(11)

 52.91 Isaac Lai
 1:09.85 cuberkid10
 1:19.60 arquillian
 1:44.25 Ordway Persyn
 1:45.30 Metallic Silver
 2:05.82 obelisk477
 2:31.88 Scarecrow
 2:43.48 T1_M0
 3:21.15 OJ Cubing
 3:57.02 theos
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(25)

 14.00 cuberkid10
 14.35 Isaac Lai
 18.05 qaz
 18.56 jaysammey777
 19.40 Competition Cuber
 19.46 DGCubes
 19.49 arquillian
 24.64 asacuber
 24.96 Eric Lentzon
 26.73 Christopher_Cabrera
 29.85 Elf
 30.06 FastCubeMaster
 34.60 T1_M0
 37.12 Bubbagrub
 40.18 Ordway Persyn
 45.88 Ghost Cuber
 46.44 OJ Cubing
 46.69 Bogdan
 59.98 Scarecrow
 1:00.39 ConfusedCubing
 1:05.62 virginia
 1:06.40 Kenneth Svendson
 1:13.54 sqAree
 1:19.45 Jacck
 1:33.03 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

26 DuLe
27 Bogdan
28 Jacck
28 jaysammey777
31 Christopher_Cabrera
32 Isaac Lai
32 arbivara
32 Bubbagrub
34 obelisk477
35 h2f
36 T1_M0
37 theos
51 OJ Cubing

*Contest results*

521 arquillian
476 Isaac Lai
466 Christopher_Cabrera
397 OJ Cubing
341 cuberkid10
304 sqAree
297 Competition Cuber
285 T1_M0
271 qaz
262 Eric Lentzon
260 DGCubes
249 FastCubeMaster
243 obelisk477
223 Scarecrow
222 Kian
221 Kenneth Svendson
215 Keroma12
214 DhruvA
214 Michael DeLaRosa
194 jaysammey777
193 EmperorZant
189 Bogdan
180 Jacck
169 Ordway Persyn
156 Mike Hughey
154 ConfusedCubing
148 Elf
141 xyzzy
140 MatsBergsten
134 Ghost Cuber
129 Metallic Silver
123 SirAD
120 Bubbagrub
117 LegendaryMJS
115 AidanNoogie
109 GarethBert11
109 CornerCutter
103 Deri Nata Wijaya
99 asacuber
90 AndrewKimmey
89 PigsFTW
81 theos
78 Sir E Brum
77 YoAkshYo
72 One Wheel
71 muchacho
69 Alea
66 Agguzi
55 virginia
51 ComputerGuy365
46 franklin31113
41 TheCubik'sRube
40 Chewy7
34 asdfghjklohhnhn
34 arbivara
31 LostGent
29 João Santos
27 Fejfo
25 kprox1994
23 DuLe
23 Fishy.24
21 Jon Persson
20 Luke8
19 xbrandationx
17 Aaditya Sikder
14 martinvali
14 h2f
13 Cole Rich
13 RyuKagamine
10 GenTheThief
8 MichaelErskine
6 FireCuber
5 Michał Bogdan
4 squant


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 25, 2017)

@Mats Is there a way for you to check the highest points total ever for one week? I don't recall ever seeing anyone getting over 500 before


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes, I was a little curious too . You should perhaps rather search for number of contestants instead,
but those are closely related. It's been a while since the winner had 500+ points. But in the beginning
of 2012 the first three weeks had 600+ points with absolute max so far in week 2. Then Simon Westlund
won at 704 points and there were 92 competitors!

But 74 competitors is the highest for a very long time (and 521 points too).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 25, 2017)

Can the number of competitors have anything to do with the gift cards?? I wonder .

Anyway, the Cubicle lottery: 74 lottery tickets this week. We let the supercomputer
churn for a long while to be absolutely random (we want *random state* ).

The most random (or at least lucky) of them all this week is 68! And who took
place number 68? That is *Cole Rich!*

Congratulations to you.


----------



## arquillian (Jul 25, 2017)

I forgot to do FMC, plus failed 5bld, 3x3, 4x4 and oh. Plus if I got good at skewb and clock, I'm pretty sure 600 points is fairly achievable. 
Also I'm pretty sure someone like Shivam could hit 700 if he participated, he's better than me at everything (except maybe 6 and 7)


Isaac Lai said:


> @Mats Is there a way for you to check the highest points total ever for one week? I don't recall ever seeing anyone getting over 500 before


----------

